# Denison Barb



## snappy (Mar 7, 2012)

Currently have one angel, one RTS, 2 cory's and a Denison Barb in a 37 gal. tank. Was convinced by the 'pet shop' a single Denison was fine but the more I read I'm not so sure. I'm not even sure my tank is large enough for one. He has been in the tank for a couple months now but is very shy and stays hidden most of the time. I have called the closest aquarium shop and asked if I could donate him but they said they don't have any stock and I dont wan't to take him back to Petsmart. Would like to add 2 or 3 more but space is limited. Am I better off with 3 in a crowded house or 1 running scared?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If a larger tank could be in your future(1-2 years) then get more.I have 14 right now ranging from 3 years old(4-6") to under 1 year.They are a peaceful schooling fish.The are possibly the most peaceful barb I know of.They are also beautiful and unlike some fish get more colorful as they age.They are fast swimming torpedo shape fish that truely belong in a 4' tank at least ,but while small they can be fine in your tank.They are my wifes and my favorite fish.I have them in a 180g so I'm not to worried about them growing out.I've read they can reach 12" but often natural size is never duplicated in aquarium.They really enjoy each others company as all sizes school together.


----------

